# How to break a baseball bat.



## Ironbear24 (Jun 5, 2016)

I have seen people roundhouse kick baseball bats and break them. That is awesome and I would like to do it. How do I go about doing that?


----------



## Kenpoguy123 (Jun 5, 2016)

Buy a bat that's half broken already that stuffs not real


----------



## Andrew Green (Jun 5, 2016)

It's real...  not sure it's a great idea.  But generally it's a Kyokushin Karate think.  Lots of conditioning, build up using easier to break things.  It is dangerous, and if you are dead set on doing it go find someone that does it and train with them.


----------



## mograph (Jun 5, 2016)

Like this? Broken at the narrow part of the bat? Yeah, it looks possible, but with practice. Would I do it? No way. I'm too old, and I'd break my own foot first. If I wanted to incapacitate a limb, I'd go for the knee.


----------



## Ironbear24 (Jun 5, 2016)

I want to try it . I can do boards, so how much different is the bat?


----------



## Andrew Green (Jun 5, 2016)

A lot different.  boards you break with the grain, a bat you break against the grain.  Boards are usually pine or other light wood, bats are meant to not get broken under impact.


----------



## JR 137 (Jun 5, 2016)

I haven't done it, and I haven't seen it done in person, so take this as you will...

I'm pretty sure the spot that you need to strike the bat to break it is significantly smaller than with boards or even concrete blocks.  If you're off, you're in for a world of hurting.  I'm pretty sure the striking point is just below where the barrel becomes the handle.

Boards are typically pine or poplar, which is very easy to break.  Bats are typically ash, which is very tough, hence its popularity with bat manufacturers.  If you made a bat out of pine, I'm pretty sure it would break from a fastball.


----------



## hoshin1600 (Jun 5, 2016)

Kenpoguy123 said:


> Buy a bat that's half broken already that stuffs not real


sorry dude your wrong.  its a very common break in demonstrations.  very common in Uechi ryu as well as kyokushin.  we just had a MT member asking about preparation for a break because he had to do it for his schools demo.
you have never seen baseball players get upset and break them over there knee?  its not that hard to do.







Andrew Green said:


> A lot different.  boards you break with the grain, a bat you break against the grain.  Boards are usually pine or other light wood, bats are meant to not get broken under impact.


you dont exactly break a bat against the grain. the grain is on a 45 degree to the length of the bat so it is on an angle but its still breaking with the grain.



JR 137 said:


> I'm pretty sure the spot that you need to strike the bat to break it is significantly smaller than with boards or even concrete blocks. If you're off, you're in for a world of hurting. I'm pretty sure the striking point is just below where the barrel becomes the handle.


the spot does not have to be exact. it will break at the weakest point automaticlly


----------



## JowGaWolf (Jun 5, 2016)

Ironbear24 said:


> I have seen people roundhouse kick baseball bats and break them. That is awesome and I would like to do it. How do I go about doing that?


You'll need to get proper conditioning to do something like that.  The bat break isn't as big of a, issue as it is kicking something that is hard.  Striking hard stuff requires conditioning of the bone and good technique.


----------



## jks9199 (Jun 5, 2016)

Kenpoguy123 said:


> Buy a bat that's half broken already that stuffs not real


Not so...  There are people who can legitimately kick a solid, intact baseball bat and break it.  In fact, some can do more than one at once.

How do they do it?  Proper technique.  Good targeting.  Conditioning of the weapon.  And LOTS of practice to get to that point.


----------



## RTKDCMB (Jun 6, 2016)

Don't use a metal one.   I would advise you to buy two identical bats and break one over your knee to test before doing the break with your kick.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jun 6, 2016)

What do you think you will gain from breaking the bat?


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 7, 2016)

Dirty Dog said:


> What do you think you will gain from breaking the bat?



Our chief instructor does this sort of thing for charity fund raising, as he says it doesn't mean anything, doesn't help your fighting ability etc but does impress non martial arts people enough to put their hands in their pockets.


----------



## Buka (Jun 7, 2016)

I'm just going to say what I said the first time I saw it done. 

Ouch.


----------



## donald1 (Jun 8, 2016)

id be interested in seeing this in person. I have no concern in doing this myself. but nonetheless would surely be a sight to see.

I could imagine it also inspires nitwits. Like me! To go out, and break a baseball bat... though likely shattering something else in the process.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 8, 2016)

It is not hard and yes I have done it.  So not just theory here.  Just condition your shins through striking the bag, rolling a pin, etc.  Biggest thing is to make sure the bat will not move during the break!  *Good holders are a must.*  Pm me if you need more advice.

This is a good way to have your holders hold the baseball bat:





*Most importantly do not kick the baseball bat with your instep!  *Instead make sure you connect with the shin!!!!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 8, 2016)

*Oh and rotate your hips over so that you hit with the front of the shin and not the side*.  Most breaks in mma happen because the kicker does not rotate their hips over.  Then they either hit close to the instep or with the side of the shin.

With good conditioning of the shin this break is easy and really not a big deal.


----------



## Danny T (Jun 8, 2016)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> It is not hard and yes I have done it.  So not just theory here.  Just condition your shins through striking the bag, rolling a pin, etc.  Biggest thing is to make sure the bat will not move during the break!  *Good holders are a must.*  Pm me if you need more advice.
> 
> This is a good way to have your holders hold the baseball bat:
> 
> *Most importantly do not kick the baseball bat with your instep!  *Instead make sure you connect with the shin!!!!


Yep.
Have done so a few times to amaze people because it appears to be something awesome. Banging your shin on a trailer hitch or verses a good leg check is more painful than breaking a bat.
Roll your hip kicking through the bat and as Brian stated Good holders are a must.


----------

